# one peacock not eating



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope someone can help. I am new to the hobby, I bought eight peacock males. I have had them for 3 weeks all has been good, then all of a sudden I noticed that the smallest one is not eating. No spots I have checked the water all test are good and he seems fine expect for when I feed them the other seven they go to the top and feed and he just stays at the bottom, i have noticed this for at least 2 weeks. I have them in a 55 gallon tank an do a 5 gallon water change useing a python gravel vac and doing it weekly.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

What do you mean by "all good"?
What are you feeding?
Do you have a pic?


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

I mean that he seems happy and no problems. I am feeding them Wardley Cichlid Flake food. I just took a pic but How do I send it.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

What are the water parameters?

There is a sticky on how to post pics in General Aquaria discussion.


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

tested water today everything tested ideal attached is pic[imghttp://s1289.beta.photobucket.com][/img]


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

The pic doesn't work.


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

This is Bob


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

But what do you mean by "ideal"? What are the actual readings?


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

nitrate 3 20
nitrate 2 0
hardness 150
alainity 180
ph 7.8


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nitrate twice?
You're using strips, right?
Get the API Freshwater master test kit. Then we can see if something is wrong.


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

im useing jungle quick dip 5 n 1 test strips it says check nitrate at 30 seconds and 60 seconds


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you mean nitrate and nitrite?


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

yes sorry nitrate is 20 and nitrite is 0


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok good.

How often are you feeding?


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

every monday wed and Fri


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, so bloat seems out of the question.
Any aggression?


----------



## spezio (Dec 24, 2012)

*** got one fish who seems to chase the other fish around but not Bob at least not in the last week.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe I missed it but what are you feeding them? Also...the fish in the pic is not a peacock but a hap. Looks like a young male fryeri or hormoned female. I see a lot of these fish going around in my area especially at the chain stores like petco.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Wardley Cichlid Flakes I think.

45% protein.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

metricliman said:


> Wardley Cichlid Flakes I think.
> 
> 45% protein.


Yeah...that should be ok. He doesn't look as though he is starving. He will probably be fine. I don't really see any physical signs of harassment but that could be a factor. I would just keep an eye on him.


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

There doesnt appear to be anything obviously wrong with the fish in the pic you posted.

How did you cycle this tank? Those test strips are garbage. I would also recommend the API fw master kit. You may consider a bump in pH.

You should get more varieties of food. Try frozen brine shrimp to stimulate the predatory feeding response. Also, a good quality pellet food may trigger feeding as well.


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dainichi and Spectrum are my favorite pellets. I've never liked Wardleys food.


----------

